# Silkworms feeders



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 23, 2020)

Has anyone had experience feeding their mantis silkworms? My friend ordered some for me and they just showed up today. I looked at the website and they seem really high maintenance, tbh. 

They were ordered from coastal silkworms and upon visiting their website I think I was left with more questions. One of them being can I keep them in their deli cup with the lid open? And secondly, do I have to feed them once they arrive (as advised on the website for instructions on the silkworm powder food)? They seem to still be eating the food that they were given in transit. Thirdly it is advised to feed silkworms daily but doesn't the amount of food last them a week? 

I am so confused and don't want to waste a good food source for my Momo.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 24, 2020)

Update I put them in a different container and made their powder today. They poop A LOT though and I'm not sure how to go about cleaning their enclosure...? 

I posted a pic


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 26, 2020)

Silkworms are legitimate feeders.  I guess the only reason I haven't given them much consideration is because they require a very specific food source.  Unless you happen to own a mulberry orchard, that could get pricey after a while.

Can't you just dump out the frass every now and then?  If you had some substrate on the bottom, that would help absorb it.  I wouldn't recommend leave the lid off.  Sooner or latter, one of those little critters is going to find his way out.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Sep 26, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> Silkworms are legitimate feeders.  I guess the only reason I haven't given them much consideration is because they require a very specific food source.  Unless you happen to own a mulberry orchard, that could get pricey after a while.
> 
> Can't you just dump out the frass every now and then?  If you had some substrate on the bottom, that would help absorb it.  I wouldn't recommend leave the lid off.  Sooner or latter, one of those little critters is going to find his way out.


Yeah, I'm not sure how long these lil ones are gunna last tbh. I don't plan to do much once their food source runs out (as cruel as that might sound).

It seems like the frass gets stuck to the food sometimes? And I can't get them off of their old dried up food that they came in transit with...do you think coconut fiber is a sufficient substrate? Right now I just put a damp paper towel down.

I'm also concerned due to my lack of experience of being able to get them away from their frass and old food that I could be giving the silkworms diseases and therefore when Momo eats one of them accidentally making them sick.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 27, 2020)

It seems like no one would be able to get them completely frass-free.  I wouldn’t worry about it too much.  Coco fiber would be fine.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Oct 2, 2020)

Introvertebrate said:


> It seems like no one would be able to get them completely frass-free.  I wouldn’t worry about it too much.  Coco fiber would be fine.


Thank you for the reassurance. A couple of them are trying to cacoon now...and I'm like 👁👁 

Lol


----------

